# Current Jobs



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Here we will (hopefully) bring some more life into this section and share pictures and info on our current jobs and whatnot. Ill update the thread as time goes on and would love to see your jobs and updates as well.

Im doing a restruant called "Yolk" now, they integrated a fair bit of existing stuff in the lease into their design. None of it seems to be square or level so ive had to do 
Some "blending" to my dismay.

Day one after demo was laying out the bulkhead and furrdowns that im building off of it. Layed it out on rock laid out in the floor first for templates. Made one for each arc. Was a PITA due to being alone.

Day two was shoot wires and start framing. I used black iron and DWC, would have preferred drywall grid but the GC had little experience with it and questioned its integrity. Rather than argue I just built it this way. Was alone that day too. Laid out a couple short walls for booths as well.

http://puu.sh/bP21r/769cb85a1c.jpg

Got some help and hung a little rock to build off of More black iron was added and some kickers to the pan of the deck. Prefabbed the bottom of the next furrdown on the ground using my template and radius track. 

http://puu.sh/bP2hX/9aae75bbf4.jpg

Got a good jump on the second soffit early today. Hung some more rock to build the third one off of and got my shiny 90 for it at elevation. Had to try and salvage some ceiling. About 750 sq ft of ceiling (existing) in the kitchen had collapsed thanks to a duct man and a pair of linemans. "Damned wires was all in the way". Thanks bud!

Http://puu.sh/bP2mz/3d228d6030.jpg

Finished up the day looking like this.

http://puu.sh/bP3Z2/624ceffab2.jpg


After I finish up the lower two soffits ill have to pull off for the other trades. Cant finish the bulkhead due to a bunch of electrical and ductwork being moved about. Other than laminating over an existing furr down, about 2500 sq ft of ceiling and a large "ray" soffit in the dining area and a couple little booth walls the bulk head and furrdowns are it.

All other work on this job is on hold till the other trades do their thing.

Start a Columbia (clothing) store coming up tuesday. Super supposedly laid it out already.. well see how that goes lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Watch you ass on those marshall town stilts nobard ...Keep an eye on the ribits ! They fall out !!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you need a partner :yes: 

how is the money there 

PS keep up the updates


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> I think you need a partner :yes:
> 
> how is the money there
> 
> PS keep up the updates


 Here are the wage rates for a union drywaller in the San Francisco bay area.
http://cfao.org/PDF/Employers/Wage/Drywall_Current_Rates.pdf


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> I think you need a partner :yes:
> 
> how is the money there
> 
> PS keep up the updates


Wages aint all that good! $15-22 for a journeyman.

I kinda do have a partner, its another mechanic. Hes a real primadona and doesnt show up to work all the time. So its working out mavelously. (we hate eachother). Only thing we agree on is the radio station and that helps immensely.

Id be more than happy to have you down here ! Could use more gringos in the trades down this way.

I go back tomorrow. Will post an update most likely. Gunna be my last day there for a while though.They are going to have an open grid ceiling and a large "ray" soffit that ties into these radiuses (radius's?) through the front of the dining area. All thats on hold for the other trades though.

Saw some mockups of everything finished out and their paint and lighting and all that. Should be a pretty cool little restruant when all is said and done.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Had a short day today building the last furrdown and hanging what little rock I could.

Prefabbed the bottoms as before. 

http://puu.sh/bTcXo/792bef69dc.jpg

Those clamps on the piece are my new self adjusting CH hansons. They are a bit bigger than your old vicegrips but are GREAT for stuff like this. No more knob. Ill use my vicegrips for framing I guess since I wont really need to adjust but these may outright replace them. Steep priced at $18 a pair on amazon but may well be worth it. Rant over.

Prefabbing on the ground saved a LOT of time and overhead work. We used a scrap of stud roughly 3/4" as a scab to rest the rock on while we adjusted it for plumb and level.

http://puu.sh/bTcZR/9f80117675.jpg

Done for now. Add framing for canlights and all that when sparky actually shows uo for work and gets all his chit done. Several sprinkler lines, plumbing and ductwork has got to move too. So probably pull off a week or two.

http://puu.sh/bTcZx/1865cb2942.jpg

Start a columbia clothing store tomorrow with my "partner". Supposedly having two "helpers" come out for us to seperate (thank jebus.) Unfortunately they are both green and mexican who happen to speak "pretty good english". 

Not even going to have metal till afternoon so probably going to put juanx2 on fire caulk and pop lines. Tons of crap up to the deck and quite a bit of stuff I cant start because of other trades. May update if anything gets built. Wish me luck with the helpers, I fear I may need it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Here are the wage rates for a union drywaller in the San Francisco bay area.
> http://cfao.org/PDF/Employers/Wage/Drywall_Current_Rates.pdf


I'm an area 3 journeyman !!! Who do I talk to?? When do I start?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I'm an area 3 journeyman !!! Who do I talk to?? When do I start?


 I always worked in area 1, and was 20% above scale for being a GF. Area 3 is Sacramento, CA and North East to Lake Tahoe. In the Carpenters union you can solicit your own work. Find out who's busy and give them a call. Carpenters only frame, drywall, ceilings, doors. Tapers in California are in the Painters union district 16. I think some may be in the Carpenters in So Cal. Only NYC has higher wages than the bay area. I would think there's a strong union presence where you are in commercial near DC? I'm sure you do well Moore, but this was where I started, and I never knew any difference. Nor Cal Carpenters are the smallest geographically, but we have the largest trust funds.
You and I both know you're better off where you are at this stage in life, and you answer to no one but yourself. I always had to answer to someone, and it can suck at times.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Just an fyi for the OP, I've built similar stuff using drywall grid, and submittals for this can be found on the USG website. In your case it was probably easier to do what they wanted.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Those clamps on the piece are my new self adjusting CH hansons. They are a bit bigger than your old vicegrips but are GREAT for stuff like this. No more knob. Ill use my vicegrips for framing I guess since I wont really need to adjust but these may outright replace them. Steep priced at $18 a pair on amazon but may well be worth it. Rant over.



I love my clamps too, they're the best 
I can't work without them


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Prefabbing on the ground saved a LOT of time and overhead work. We used a scrap of stud roughly 3/4" as a scab to rest the rock on while we adjusted it for plumb and level.
> 
> http://puu.sh/bTcZR/9f80117675.jpg


I don't know what rules you have over there but I won't build this bulkhead in that way.

I can't see it in the pic, but if you haven't put some horizontal studs, I would recommend you to do it because drywall is not structure material. 

My way would be first frame and after that throw the boards up

but taking into account that you used scrap... looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Just an fyi for the OP, I've built similar stuff using drywall grid, and submittals for this can be found on the USG website. In your case it was probably easier to do what they wanted.


Yeah, as I said in OP grid would of been easier, but GC was just scared of it. No real reason just unfamiliar with it. Rather than argue I just let him have it his way.



keke said:


> I love my clamps too, they're the best
> I can't work without them


Yesterday was my first day using them. Pinched the f**k out of myself with em before the day was through. Aftee I get used to them ill probably phase my old vicegrips out. No one this was uses the ch hansons so I doubt they will walk off the way vicegrips do. If they should they will certainly be easier to spot!



keke said:


> I don't know what rules you have over there but I won't build this bulkhead in that way.
> 
> I can't see it in the pic, but if you haven't put some horizontal studs, I would recommend you to do it because drywall is not structure material.
> 
> ...


Dont worry keke! Im adding in studs once the electricians figure out where their cans are!! Its ate up with can lights and they have been revised since my set of prints were issued. Its built that way so they can get their chit in or atleast laid out then I frame to suit. The can lights will be the only thing in it, its the last furrdown it will bare no weight aside from cans.. Ive got studs on the joints for now. It beats having to try and cut out my framing and mickey mouse some framing for cans. Its up and sturdy for the time being regardless. If the lights were as they were in the prints or if the super was actually there with the detail id of framed all that out before hand. When the time comes all will be up to snuff. I have no choice, we have framing inspections


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Helpers didnt last an hour. Ran em off with the quickness.

New job is pretty boring work wise. Knocked out a lot of the deck high stuff today and onesided. Then hopped up on stilts and stood up the dressing rooms.

http://puu.sh/bUAbq/df0afb76cb.jpg
http://puu.sh/bUB5L/6d776ad0b8.jpg
http://puu.sh/bUAb7/303e58f149.jpg

Theres roughly 150 sq ft of armstrong "woodworks" suspended ceiling in there, never worked with it before. The specific type isnt specced and the super didnt know, but theres several different kinds. Should be pretty cool, albeit small. I love working with new products (generally anyways).


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It appears you double studded the doors on the high walls, but not the low ones. We always double studded all doors. Is it because they're wrapped openings?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

no nogging studs for that hight

it looks like over 3.6 m


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> It appears you double studded the doors on the high walls, but not the low ones. We always double studded all doors. Is it because they're wrapped openings?


Yep. Wrap with wood and then some unique the millworkers are putting in. Strange size too.. 35" and the handicapped one is 41" we got a couple are 3-0 knockdowns too. We didnt have the headers or hard lids in the dressing rooms framed up just yet.

Theres tons of plywood and brake metal in the front area. Lots of millwork on this job.



keke said:


> no nogging studs for that hight
> 
> it looks like over 3.6 m


We dont use that term around these parts, what the hell is nogging?!

Probably no update today. Mostly going to be making up a jig and using it most the day. Lots of small furrdown around store front.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> We dont use that term around these parts, what the hell is nogging?!




http://www.criterionindustries.com.au/products/drywall-systems/steel-stud-systems/nogging-track.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Nogging = Blocking here in the US.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Nogging = Blocking here in the US.


In that case then yes, there will be TONS of nogging hahah.

Lots of blocking and several things wrap entirely with plywood for the millworkers.

A ceiling we frame up will be covered with wood flooring as well.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If I never have to hang a crooked old farmhouse remodel again, it'll be to soon!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Any tips/tricks to dealing with crooked houses? Or is it something you just have to deal with?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Any tips/tricks to dealing with crooked houses? Or is it something you just have to deal with?


 Use a PLS 180 so you know the issue prior to cutting. IE: identify the low spot, and then snap a level line and cut accordingly. Sounds like a lot of extra work, but in the end it will be easier to finish.

I once had a floor out 2 1/2" in the middle between 2 columns 28' apart. Being young I ran with it and it looked terrible. As I got older I took a slower approach that saved me time and looked good.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I get what you're saying, it's an extra step, but it allows you to do a clean hang job, that in turn allows for a faster, cleaner finish.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Any tips/tricks to dealing with crooked houses? Or is it something you just have to deal with?


Chaulk box!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> I get what you're saying, it's an extra step, but it allows you to do a clean hang job, that in turn allows for a faster, cleaner finish.


Yeah, and the PLS 180 can shoot a vertical plumb to check your corners to.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Any tips/tricks to dealing with crooked houses? Or is it something you just have to deal with?


Matches. 

Willys and Moore were spot on though. 

Jobs going alright. Got an ad running for help. Got two new helpers en route today we'll see how that goes. Running some hacks the company lent us on the rock while theres some framing to do. They are butchers, slow slow butchers.

Supposed to get inspection later this week and be able to close everything up.

That armstrong woodworks ceiling I thought would be "cool" is everything but. Its ate up with lights and my "tile" is made of wood and osb. I am not excited for that part. Itll be later on though


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

nodnarb said:


> matches.


roflmao


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Been a$$holes and elbows. Picked up two more jobs, hired and fired 4/5 guys. The columbia stores about done save the store front ive been waiting on steel guys to get out of. About 6k in extras on that job 

The "yolk" restruant has been in a lull, they were about 20k short on a draw so we pulled off but things aregetting sorted. Picked up an AWFUL "ceiling job". Its some slumlord type guy's lease he is opening up. Trying to "blend" about 4 different ceilings lol and a new demising wall. Im trying my best to get him to let me demo the ceilings. I told him labor will be a killer on this mickeymouse BS and hed be FAR better off letting me drop in a new one. The cheap bastards wanting to save the existing (horrible looking) tile so I doubt he'll let me go all new. Regardless you probably wont be getting pics of that job, i'll more than likely be too ashamed. 

Also picked up another clothing store called J Jill. Thatll be a little later on though. All effn remodels and its wearing me out. I need a vanilla lease like nobodies business. Try to remember to take pics of the columbia job. Its looking pretty good.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> Been a$$holes and elbows. Picked up two more jobs, hired and fired 4/5 guys. The columbia stores about done save the store front ive been waiting on steel guys to get out of. About 6k in extras on that job  The "yolk" restruant has been in a lull, they were about 20k short on a draw so we pulled off but things aregetting sorted. Picked up an AWFUL "ceiling job". Its some slumlord type guy's lease he is opening up. Trying to "blend" about 4 different ceilings lol and a new demising wall. Im trying my best to get him to let me demo the ceilings. I told him labor will be a killer on this mickeymouse BS and hed be FAR better off letting me drop in a new one. The cheap bastards wanting to save the existing (horrible looking) tile so I doubt he'll let me go all new. Regardless you probably wont be getting pics of that job, i'll more than likely be too ashamed. Also picked up another clothing store called J Jill. Thatll be a little later on though. All effn remodels and its wearing me out. I need a vanilla lease like nobodies business. Try to remember to take pics of the columbia job. Its looking pretty good.


I want pics of the slumlords place lol. We won't blame you don't worry 😉


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MacDry said:


> I want pics of the slumlords place lol. We won't blame you don't worry &#55357;&#56841;


All the wall angle was fastened with fence staples, I may as well leave the lasers home. String too for that matter. Much of it appears to be stained with smoke. It will be the worst ceiling I have ever tried to save. Havent started on it yet as its a small job without any need for urgency. But its gunna suck. I outright dread it. It wont necessarily be _hard_ to do, it'll just be gargage no matter what. I dont want my name on it.

Anyways, columbia stores looking great. Storefront framing will be covered up tomorrow if the inspecter makes it. Interior is looking great. 

Pic of "up and over" after it was framed. Lots of soffit work on this job.
http://puu.sh/cLB5y/e369c7b973.jpg 
Covered up with 5/8" firerated plywood. Excuse our taper.
http://puu.sh/cLCV7/2a99fe69e7.jpg
All done. Millworkers put wood flooring on it.
http://puu.sh/cLFDU/bc4ad18763.jpg

The super managed this job very poorly, hence why in the last picture everyone was on top of one another. Oh and the fact theres a store full of millwork and tv's ect with no storefront.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> The super managed this job very poorly, hence why in the last picture everyone was on top of one another.


I have the same problem when doing shops - they want the job done in no time and if its possible do not disturb their business in any way


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> I have the same problem when doing shops - they want the job done in no time and if its possible do not disturb their business in any way


This job has had major issues with the city. Its on a "historic" downtown street right near city hall. Any revisions to the storefront have to be okayed by "the council". They are really slow about permits, inspections ect. All onsite deliveries have to be between 10pm and 6am! 

Conbine these factors with an inexperienced super and you've got a hellish jobsite.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Forgot to post . I have left columbia . Did the weird armstrong "woodworks" ceiling, was sorta a PITA due to it being a floating ceiling and my first rodeo with this product. 

The boards are OSB with wood veneer. The boards have a felt flap running along one side that needs to be scored for cuts. I was about finished by the time I started to get the hang of it! Was disappointed with the plain white, they have a TON of better looking wood grain ones. Some brake metal wraps around the exposed edges. Ill get a picture of that come punchlist time. All and all cool product, would like to work with it again. Punch list is sometime late this week supposedly.

http://puu.sh/cV7pT/eed07783e6.jpg
http://puu.sh/cV7l5/327e59f4ca.jpg


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Been BUSY. Did two good sizes ceiling jobs since my last post and nearly completed J. Jill. This job started about a month late on an 8 week job yet kept the same deadline (on the 6th set of prints now!) So 8 weeks work in 4. Its been ROUGH considering its been almost done entirely by myself and my partner. Had 3 more guys to help run ceiling and hang it. Now its back to just me and Jimmy with our tapers.

http://puu.sh/ehe4d/9490e7c3b8.jpg 

Heres a shot of the garcys. For those who arent familiar with them they are a special stud with a shelf standard built in on a slide. You have to set the elevations by moving the standard in the stud and screwing it off then have to plumb it up with a laser as you hang rock around it we laid the rock down and routered around the garcy. They were on 2' centers. All set off a benchmark. Tedius. 70+

http://puu.sh/ebMZ1/3002e65aa1.jpg

Big lid. Just under 4k sq ft total. Those return airs down the middle were a change order, I laid out the ceiling so the mains avoid all of them as well as the lights. Got the change after the fact and had to cut the center main all to hell. Fun.

http://puu.sh/ebN3x/efd09c5647.jpg dressing rooms. Note my finishers scaffold. Goofy chits brought two sections and only 4 casters hahah.

Ill take more as the project winds down. Its been hellish.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> Been BUSY. Did two good sizes ceiling jobs since my last post and nearly completed J. Jill. This job started about a month late on an 8 week job yet kept the same deadline (on the 6th set of prints now!) So 8 weeks work in 4. Its been ROUGH considering its been almost done entirely by myself and my partner. Had 3 more guys to help run ceiling and hang it. Now its back to just me and Jimmy with our tapers.
> 
> http://puu.sh/ehe4d/9490e7c3b8.jpg
> 
> ...


The ceiling in that 2nd pic is so pretty nodnarb It would be a sin to even paint over it!!! :yes:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> Been BUSY. Did two good sizes ceiling jobs since my last post and nearly completed J. Jill. This job started about a month late on an 8 week job yet kept the same deadline (on the 6th set of prints now!) So 8 weeks work in 4. Its been ROUGH considering its been almost done entirely by myself and my partner. Had 3 more guys to help run ceiling and hang it. Now its back to just me and Jimmy with our tapers.
> 
> http://puu.sh/ehe4d/9490e7c3b8.jpg
> 
> ...


How many router bits did you go thru hanging that ceiling? Man that's a lot of lights to cut out


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> How many router bits did you go thru hanging that ceiling? Man that's a lot of lights to cut out


Around 15. Those lights werent set for chit. Sparky used TIE wire and or my scrap metal. Hardly any were strait, the actual fixtures were hanging down past the framing on a ton of them. Sincerely the worst electrician ive ever worked around... they screwed up 6 parts of the ceiling. Numerous other things. Back charging the hacks sll to hell. One light was hanging an inch BELOW the ceiling, and two were 2"+ ABOVE the ceiling. Those gave us a bit of drunk router action as we couldnt reach edge of light.

Got along with the other trades pretty well for the most part save sparkies. 

Boys are starting paint today. 5 different colors. Went level 5 ob walls and level 4 on lid though the lid needs touchup. Walls were a priority as the cashwraps coming in tomorrow.

Got some other odds and ends. I work today too, ill take some more pics.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a change. Lvl 5 on lid. http://puu.sh/eBZLJ/7677f886f8.jpg first coat of paint. Got hit with some really late extras.. the super dropped the ball and told me wrong on the size for 12 return airs. Had to go up AFTER paint and make my 17 1/2" holes 20 and 1/2". Cut em out with a keyhole and fein tool. Cut studs that would bridge the gap between cross tee's and used framing screws going down to not screw up the paint. http://puu.sh/eC2VJ/096c895267.jpg About 6 hours time and materials.

They also added some lids in the vestibule areas, small ones. Hanging em tomorrow am. They also added a "privacy wall" in front of the dressing rooms cased opening, the ENTIRE thing got 3/4" blocking.. Floor guy about had a heart attack when he saw me screwing track into his floor lol. They "required" blocking in the lid for me to attach my track to, that was a task considering the lid was already hung and the nearest return air (only access) was 9' away. We ended up cutting the blocking and throwing it up there as close as we could then posititioning and applying pressure to it to screw with a shovel. http://puu.sh/eC06z/df221a68c5.jpg

They also decided to put wall covering in the dressing rooms which were ALL level 5. My taper was pissed. It wasnt even the thin stuff, thick vinyl. Ate him up.

Im so ready to be OFF this POS. They just keep adding and adding.... 

Ive got 7 sheets of rock on the vestibule lids to hang tomorrow, and about 6-7 sticks of l bead in there. HOPEFULLY thats it.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Finished up at jjill a couple weeks back. http://puu.sh/fzk4z/530de485b3.jpg Thank God.

Got a couple gravy little warehouse offices, great jobs. Small, in a non crowded area and no super or gc or anyone hanging around birddogging. Here's one, the other is bigger and already framed and hung. Waiting for tape texture and paint to run the ceilings. Had this one framed up but got hit with a surprise. This job was initially going to have a fire wall all the way around the offices that they opted out of in lieu of some fancy pants sprinkler system that let us get by without one. 
http://puu.sh/fzjLr/b2d77929fe.jpg
Today as I was finishing up onesiding the fully framed offices I received a call. They want a wall all the way around. 18 ga 6" structural with black iron. Insulated and topped out. The deck is 28'. Fortunately the sprinkler man got his lift by the week and will let me use his. Got the material bright and early tomorrow.

Pita


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Got some vids for y'all. 
Last Job before and after.

Before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js512N3eSWA

After
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uscdTNIDSi8


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Current turd. PA helped me tape this one today. To quote, "This is the worst I've seen in 20 years" He figures it's probably around 150 sheets. Most of the angles had to be taped twice. 4 man hrs prefilling/pretaping, full bucket of mud. 

Looks like a completely different job once the tape got on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OsarRxUdhw


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Current turd. PA helped me tape this one today. To quote, "This is the worst I've seen in 20 years" He figures it's probably around 150 sheets. Most of the angles had to be taped twice. 4 man hrs prefilling/pretaping, full bucket of mud.
> 
> Looks like a completely different job once the tape got on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OsarRxUdhw


That sure is some shocking stuff!!
B perfect when finished tho!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> That sure is some shocking stuff!!
> B perfect when finished tho!


How about perfect enough, lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> How about perfect enough, lol


Yea that's about the stretch of it!!
I get some nearly as bad at times,(Yea and some do it for a living)
It sure makes a dif when the tapes are on and it's all hidden from view! Then no f*cker can c the actual mess u have had to deal with!:furious:
It' that old saying(The taper will fix it):blink:
I do believe people think we r magician's sometimes!
Then again we must b if we can sort out sh*t like that!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Current turd. PA helped me tape this one today. To quote, "This is the worst I've seen in 20 years" He figures it's probably around 150 sheets. Most of the angles had to be taped twice. 4 man hrs prefilling/pretaping, full bucket of mud.
> 
> Looks like a completely different job once the tape got on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OsarRxUdhw


I guess that's probably a homeowner hang job? Anybody can hang drywall is usually what they say to me, looks like they were trying to save on board, does surprise though that they cleaned the job up


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll take another vid, got the bead on and screws spotted.   looks like a different job. Should go smoothly from here on out.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

some work for last week

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA25clQ_5eU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There probably wasn't anything to clean up. I think they used it all! Lol. Dbl butts above most doors. SMH!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There was a small angle with a half inch gap behind the toilet. I taped it with a scrap piece of bead turned inside out. I may use this method with 325 or something a little smaller for all bad jobs!

The little bead in the apex is from using reversed bead, not my 3.5 head.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here she is, one successfully polished Turd. I would like to thank PA for helping my string the tape and for loaning me his power sander. At the end of the vid I added a clip of me power sanding the lid in a larger room. This is the first job that I've finished sanded with the power sander. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7JKbYDsCpA


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow nicely done Fr8. Looks like you really can make peanut butter from pig sh$t. Did you prefill all those bad gaps with 90 or something else.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mostly 90. Some got a 90/rapid coat mix. Others got dbl taped. Was a mess


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Mostly 90. Some got a 90/rapid coat mix. Others got dbl taped. Was a mess


Lol. Was a mess for sure and I'll bet the camera didn't do justice to the chit!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Some of it absolutely not! On camera it didn't look near as bad.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Some of it absolutely not! On camera it didn't look near as bad.


You did a Great job with was giving to you Mike !! Nice finish work Man! Really nice ! :thumbsup: Not many finishers would have the balls to take a job like that ,but you did! My hat's off to ya! :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Definitely tried my patience. Jobs like that throw your figures out the window. Took more mud and time than anticipated. But I finished it in the week allotted for it, so I'm happy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Definitely tried my patience. Jobs like that throw your figures out the window. Took more mud and time than anticipated. But I finished it in the week allotted for it, so I'm happy.


Your a hard working man fr8 I respect that ! To no end..!! 


If you could or would make It down to central Va. I'll give you all the work you want . No time lines here .. You take all the time you need . 

And i pay white boy wages !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Current commercial taping job is a large school addition. 5 stairwells included, semi-gloss painted room walls and High walled sunlit corridors, with some epoxy painted ceilings. Been tackling it by myself, with help the last couple weeks from another taper. He's been taking care of the lift work till now, so I can concentrate on the lower stuff more.
Lots of exposed brick walls, so it's been one wall to do in one room, 2 in another, hanging ceilings in most. So not so bad that way, except spending a lot of time walking and carrying things from one part to another.

One more week at it for me and I should have that 1st phase completed. Some other trades are so far behind that I don't know when the 2nd phase might really start. That phase is renos to the existing school section. Whether I'll be the one doing it.....


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Current commercial taping job is a large school addition. 5 stairwells included, semi-gloss painted room walls and High walled sunlit corridors, with some epoxy painted ceilings. Been tackling it by myself, with help the last couple weeks from another taper. He's been taking care of the lift work till now, so I can concentrate on the lower stuff more.
> Lots of exposed brick walls, so it's been one wall to do in one room, 2 in another, hanging ceilings in most. So not so bad that way, except spending a lot of time walking and carrying things from one part to another.
> 
> One more week at it for me and I should have that 1st phase completed. Some other trades are so far behind that I don't know when the 2nd phase might really start. That phase is renos to the existing school section. Whether I'll be the one doing it.....



Send some pictures please 
I'm in to school projects 

Thanks


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Current commercial taping job is a large school addition. 5 stairwells included, semi-gloss painted room walls and High walled sunlit corridors, with some epoxy painted ceilings. Been tackling it by myself, with help the last couple weeks from another taper. He's been taking care of the lift work till now, so I can concentrate on the lower stuff more.
> Lots of exposed brick walls, so it's been one wall to do in one room, 2 in another, hanging ceilings in most. So not so bad that way, except spending a lot of time walking and carrying things from one part to another.
> 
> One more week at it for me and I should have that 1st phase completed. Some other trades are so far behind that I don't know when the 2nd phase might really start. That phase is renos to the existing school section. Whether I'll be the one doing it.....


Stairwells are defiantly a pain in the ass


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to see a slope tray for a while.. 

This one was hell... I started back in January . Then some crack heads stole my tools and cut the wire from the panel boxes ..And ripped all the wire they could from the attic .. I was asked by the G/C if I could leave while they straight out the wiring issue . So when I showed back up last week I had patches everywhere.. Oh well!!! She gets sanded out this weekend !! :thumbsup:


----------



## FOX DRYWALL (Nov 22, 2014)

Some ppl have no respect for Ne thing. I did a job were they even took the copper pipe!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't say "current job" anymore...... for this I shoot few pics to share with you.....moving on another job Monday


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

level 30 and 31 ready to go....bye bye weekends


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

at least we have the view :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow keke, Check that out, What a job man, Wicked.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a sweet gig right there ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> at least we have the view :thumbsup:


I used to work highrise in San Francisco with views like this I always enjoyed.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just we've finished building the ceiling in the foyer on level 30 and stoppers jumped on


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I used to work highrise in San Francisco with views like this I always enjoyed.


good morning from Melbourne MrWillys


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

built some bathrooms today


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great, keep the pictures coming. Reminds of the old days. How do you brace these walls off?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Looks great, keep the pictures coming. Reminds of the old days. How do you brace these walls off?


I built first the ceiling lock it in the position and after that built the walls and lock them into ceiling


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> I built first the ceiling lock it in the position and after that built the walls and lock them into ceiling


Interesting, here we can't allow the ceiling to brace the wall. In Hospitals we brace every 4' and in tenant work it's 8'. Are ceilings have a post every 144 sq ft to the deck and 4 wires at 45* angles tied to keep them from shifting. I've done ceiling repair after earthquakes and it's amazing how much they shift. Makes a lot of repair for tapers (West coast slang for finishers) to.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Interesting, here we can't allow the ceiling to brace the wall. In Hospitals we brace every 4' and in tenant work it's 8'. Are ceilings have a post every 144 sq ft to the deck and 4 wires at 45* angles tied to keep them from shifting. I've done ceiling repair after earthquakes and it's amazing how much they shift. Makes a lot of repair for tapers (West coast slang for finishers) to.


they are just partition walls not part of the structure most of them under the ceiling level what it's above are for fire rate or sound check...I believe you have a same system there too


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Job we are halfway through striped out office and converting to showroom 
For gas heater company












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

built 1 bulkhead and hang some profile today


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

My weekend fun!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Just finished this one 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good Aussie, fair bit of work in all those openings.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

working in the "heart" of the lift for the last 3 days with these boards from Promat- bloody heavy - 25 of them killed 2 of us.. next time definitely I run away


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> Looks good Aussie, fair bit of work in all those openings.



Thanks gaz.... Was a bit of work in framing for cut outs...not to bad finishing was only about 7 recesses for the tvs 
Was a **** load of beads around those podiums it's all shadowline up,to the grid too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

first walk through for us, last hours for demo guys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1tprhaWfEg


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What is it going to be Keke? What was it?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

were offices and now they turned them back to base building, just ceiling and exterior walls....what will be I don't have any clue .... the job it's located in Rialto Tower which is under big renovation 


http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/n...-wrap-around-rialto-base-20150702-gi3jk0.html


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Building a Saks Fifth Ave in Waikiki...



























These are old. I have to get some new ones with the ceilings rocked and taped....
:whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice work 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Framed openings that don't go stud to stud and wood backing in non-combustible construction?


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Framed openings that don't go stud to stud and wood backing in non-combustible construction?


Didn't get the framed openings part but yes all fire rated blocking.
The framed openings get a metal enframenet with LED lighting at the top/header. 
I have to say though the drywall contractor is the most difficult I even experienced and my trade is commercial drywall. 

This will be my last gig as a GC as after this job I'll be the drywall super for a 38 story highrise.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Current job now...









Waiea Tower
Honolulu


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Zendik said:


> Current job now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What company are you working for may I ask? Looks like a fun job with Shaftwall for days.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> What company are you working for may I ask? Looks like a fun job with Shaftwall for days.


BEK Hawaii.
36 floors of shaft walls!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Just finished 3 floors of fit out in this 54 floors building.....was a nightmare job


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

How do you get materials up in a building that's finished stair void or the goods lift 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> How do you get materials up in a building that's finished stair void or the goods lift


I like your joke :laughing::laughing::laughing:... you not even allowed to open the main entry door in working clothes... everything goes to delivery dock


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Most highrises have a freight elevator. However, I have done jobs with 6' (1.5 m) board to be able to roll it in a small elevator car.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

done many times in especially in the old buildings....all of them have a small lift :furious:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

a year ago we did the office for COX – Architecture and this weekend went back to fix some doors and took this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njRqKBWmpAg


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> a year ago we did the office for COX – Architecture and this weekend went back to fix some doors and took this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njRqKBWmpAg


 Looks like a projector screen too me? Where's the door?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Looks like a projector screen too me? Where's the door?


yes is a projector screen the biggest I've ever seen

there is no door or ceiling(on both floors) ......everything is inside of the frame....the side tracks,screen, projector,sound system and even the lights in the theatre


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pics of the stairs and seats


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy job but I don't like the finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Today has been the last day on the job... this is the final product... doesn't look as bad as I thought... actually I like it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just finishing up this one ready for sand day.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Few more, This site runs so bad for me now, If anyones wondering why i dont post much, Its taken so long to post these, Blank pages, Have to refresh, slow, Photos load upside down, Its terrible.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good Caz, that CFP75 and short tube is an awesome combo :thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Awsum j9b Caz and I here that it took forever to learn how to post pics on the old site for me and I haven't learned on tap talk yet so just comments for now 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Few more, This site runs so bad for me now, If anyones wondering why i dont post much, Its taken so long to post these, Blank pages, Have to refresh, slow, Photos load upside down, Its terrible.


clean up your registers, browser - delete your cookies and cache, reduce the size of your photo and start to use Opera Browser which is my personal choice  and everything will be ok


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> clean up your registers, browser - delete your cookies and cache, reduce the size of your photo and start to use Opera Browser which is my personal choice  and everything will be ok


 Oh look, I just found the too hard basket lets put it in there.

Lol, Yeah i should try harder but me and technolgy are not mates, And dont even start me on how to turn the tv on......Honest, Reciever, freeview, tv, source, oh ****e no sound, turn something else off or on...............oh F#$K it i will do something else instead. :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2 weeks ago we finished this job.......


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

was a nightmare one especially for tapers


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and this is for architects


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

today went back on this job for few defects and some extras ...... this is how it looks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and the big surprise was to find this


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and I want to share with you guys a bit of action

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv3PDvDhNLw


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

after I spent 3 years in fitout industry I moved back on construction site


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I bet it is nice and cool Keke.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I bet it is nice and cool Keke.


and don't forget muddy


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a hate-love relationship with my job ..... but definitely now it's a hate one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Health and saftey at its finest, Theres a lot of hope on that dudes arm


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Health and saftey at its finest, Theres a lot of hope on that dudes arm


actually, he just push the panel up to make my life easier when I screw it..... all ceiling it's hidden fixing


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh I see said the blind man, Ive never been around your type of construction, You sure get some tricky stuff to work with.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Isn't my job I just took over....fix all the [email protected] up,built the ceiling and some walls....and everything I built must be very strong for ex in one corner I had to crawl 3.6m in the ceiling to put the screw in the panel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

never in my life I've seen so many [email protected] ups but it' s done.....time for :drink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

. Another 400 panels to go up


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

And will have some fun with this bulkhead















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

